# ESPN REPORTS DWIGHT HOWARD WILL NOT RESIGN WITH THE LAKERS



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dwight Howard is unlikely to re-sign with the Los Angeles Lakers, according to sources that spoke with ESPN's Chris Broussard.

The main reason for Howard's departure, should he leave, is Mike D'Antoni's system on offense.

Sources say the Dallas Mavericks and Houston Rockets are the favorites to sign Howard.

The Lakers can offer Howard a five-year, $118 million contract, while rival teams can pay just $88 million over four seasons.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

NOFX22 said:


> Dwight Howard is unlikely to re-sign with the Los Angeles Lakers, according to sources that spoke with ESPN's Chris Broussard.
> 
> The main reason for Howard's departure, should he leave, is Mike D'Antoni's system on offense.
> 
> ...


Hopefully he goes to Mavs, working for an owner like Cuban would be good for him. I'm a big Cuban fan


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I said from the beginning that signing D'Antoni would be a huge mistake. I was already proven right, but it's nice to hear more bad results from it be added on.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> There is very little chance of Dwight Howard re-signing with the Los Angeles Lakers this summer, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Howard is willing to forgo the extra $30 million the Lakers can pay him to play for a coach and in a system he feels will better use his skill set, one source said.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/9427945/los-angeles-lakers-not-likely-re-sign-dwight-howard-sources-say


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nevermind, Prince beat me to it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

#StayD12


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The idea of a Dwight/Dirk high/low game intrigues me as a basketball fan, but I think the Rockets have a better chance of contending with Howard on board.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As a Rockets fan I'd like to see him ruin the Mavericks next. :bsmile:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Honestly do not know if not having to sign Howard to a true Max contract is a bad thing for the Lakers. Maybe he gets healthy and bounces back, maybe he stops being a childish and egomaniacal fool, but right now he does not look like the sort of player you really want to make that sort of commitment to.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The idea of a Dwight/Dirk high/low game intrigues me as a basketball fan, but I think the Rockets have a better chance of contending with Howard on board.


What would they do with Asik?

BTW I will go on the record EARLY to say that this is a ploy to scare the Lakers into working a sign and trade.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope he doesn't go to Houston. I like them. He will run that team to the ground.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> What would they do with Asik?


Package him with a future pick for Ryan Anderson? Or maybe work a deal with Philly for Thad Young?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Package him with a future pick for Ryan Anderson? Or maybe work a deal with Philly for Thad Young?


Philly has Andrew Bynum who you keep raving about as a HOF center set to carry a contender for 10 more years.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So how many superstars have played for thee different teams in three straight seasons?

Let alone in their primes


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Easy fix. Fire D'antoni.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Philly has Andrew Bynum who you keep raving about as a HOF center set to carry a contender for 10 more years.


Andrew Bynum is a overpaid Greg Oden


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol Asik and Howard would be both benched at the end of late game situations.

Can you imagine hack-a-howard-asik.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LeGoat06 said:


> Andrew Bynum is a overpaid Greg Oden


Back when Bynum was on the Lakers and was getting his name thrown out there every time an all-star potentially came on the market, I continuously harped on the injury history he had and said he was a horrible building block for any team that was starting over. Jamel's making fun of me for that, so I guess I'm supposed to be embarrassed that I knew his knees wouldn't hold up. For some reason.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

"The coach isn't the issue" - Jamel Irief 2012-2013


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lol Asik and Howard would be both benched at the end of late game situations.
> 
> Can you imagine hack-a-howard-asik.


Obviously the most logical move for both teams would be Asik going back to the Lakers in a sign-and-trade.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Back when Bynum was on the Lakers and was getting his name thrown out there every time an all-star potentially came on the market, I continuously harped on the injury history he had and said he was a horrible building block for any team that was starting over. Jamel's making fun of me for that, so I guess I'm supposed to be embarrassed that I knew his knees wouldn't hold up. For some reason.


Well we both agree then lol :yesyesyes:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Easy fix. Fire D'antoni.


I'm not sure they're prepared to deal with the financial ramifications of paying three coaches simultaneously. Even if they do make that call, I can't imagine them bringing in a guy like Phil that will command 8 figures.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Asik is too valuable to give up in a sign and trade if you have the capability to sign Howard outright. Why should you do that when you can obviously get something of real value for him instead?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not sure they're prepared to deal with the financial ramifications of paying three coaches simultaneously. Even if they do make that call, I can't imagine them bringing in a guy like Phil that will command 8 figures.


That's not the reason they won't fire him. They're just too embarrassed to admit they messed up...again...by hiring a coach who doesn't fit the personnel the Lakers presently have.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Basel said:


> That's not the reason they won't fire him. They're just too embarrassed to admit they messed up...again...by hiring a coach who doesn't fit the personnel the Lakers presently have.


**** it, if they can't get Jackson back just make KoMe a player/coach


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> Asik is too valuable to give up in a sign and trade if you have the capability to sign Howard outright. Why should you do that when you can obviously get something of real value for him instead?


That extra cap space could prove more valuable than Asik.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Jamel's making fun of me for that, so I guess I'm supposed to be embarrassed that I knew his knees wouldn't hold up. For some reason.


You're not a good guesser


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

"Mike Brown is the issue." -MojoPin


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

http://www.lakersnation.com/terrified-p ... 013/06/27/

"In conversations with Howard, the big man reportedly called L.A. fans “the most unappreciative group of people ever,” going on to say that people in Los Angeles are “ungrateful.”


Lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Jamel's making fun of me for that, so I guess I'm supposed to be embarrassed that I knew his knees wouldn't hold up. For some reason.


And I was wrong about David West.

Wanna make a suicide pact?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> "Mike Brown is the issue." -MojoPin
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And he was. It's funny because you went out of your way to give me crap all year about Dantoni, and not only did he do a terrible job, but he will inevitably also be responsible for Dwight's departure. The coach isn't a problem though, huh Jamel?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> And he was. It's funny because you went out of your way to give me crap all year about Dantoni, and not only did he do a terrible job, but he will inevitably also be responsible for Dwight's departure. The coach isn't a problem though, huh Jamel?


So firing mike brown cured all the lakers problems like you claimed it would, huh MojoPin?

How'd you like that sweep and Howard's departure? Good thing we fired brown!

I wonder how bad off the lakers would of been if they didn't listen to the fan in Montana who admitted he didn't even watch games.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> So firing mike brown cured all the lakers problems like you claimed it would, huh MojoPin?
> 
> How'd you like that sweep and Howard's departure? Good thing we fired brown!
> 
> I wonder how bad off the lakers would of been if they didn't listen to the fan in Montana who admitted he didn't even watch games.


BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howard sounds utterly insane. LA should take comfort in him being gone. I do agree with Jamel that this wreaks of posturing for a sign-and-trade though.

Would like to also take credit, along with the X-Man, for calling MDA a mistake from the get-go. Wasn't a huge fan of Phil being back either, but thought he was the better of the two.



ATLien said:


>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sign-and-trade where? Clippers with CP3 (which was a rumor going around)? Not a chance in hell. Lakers would never bite on something like that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/terrified-p ... 013/06/27/
> 
> "In conversations with Howard, the big man reportedly called L.A. fans “the most unappreciative group of people ever,” going on to say that people in Los Angeles are “ungrateful.”
> 
> ...


Wow. What a prick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah...unappreciative.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Yeah...unappreciative.


Mexicans don't like basketball, if it became the Tampa Heat their would be a lot of people there we have Heat fans in droves here. Miami is a shit sports town just a nice place to stay for a few months for the beaches and weather. It's like going to cuba though when you go there so i'm not suprised no one was there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Classy, but like the Ravens you're using a picture from before the route starts for Miami. 400,000 at the Heat parade compared to 200k at Baltimore's. Why even compare LA's to Miami's in the first place, even if parade's were germane to this particular discussion? Not a good look, Sancho. 

Further, what does a parade in 2009 have to do with Howard feeling like the fans don't appreciate him? You guys...



Jesus LeGoat, et tu? First of all, Mexicans are in SoCal. We have Cubans in Miami. And both like basketball. The Heat parade was ridiculously packed. Google search images if you need to. Not sure how great of a sports town Tampa is either. Certainly not a better place to live year-round.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

LeGoat06 said:


> *Mexicans don't like basketball*, if it became the Tampa Heat their would be a lot of people there we have Heat fans in droves here. Miami is a shit sports town just a nice place to stay for a few months for the beaches and weather. It's like going to cuba though when you go there so i'm not suprised no one was there


um... not too up on your Los Angeles population demographics I'd guess


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not the best series of posts by those two.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

i'm sorry Jace. Friends ?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

And Tampa area is alright. Not great to live but not bad, I really do hate Miami though everytime I go I feel like i'm in another world


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> And Tampa area is alright. Not great to live but not bad, I really do hate Miami though everytime I go I feel like i'm in another world


If hanging out with white folks is your thing call up drizzay and go to Canada. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> And Tampa area is alright. Not great to live but not bad, I really do hate Miami though everytime I go I feel like i'm in another world


stahp


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> If hanging out with white folks is your thing call up drizzay and go to Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I like hanging out with people that speak english. Black white yellow purple just be able to speak my language. Everytime I go there I can't even ask for directions because people working at convinent stores and such can't even speak english


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot about Miami sucks. I can get irrationally defensive when outsiders point out it's flaws. Just really bugs me when they do it incorrectly.

Didn't want to have to go here, but I can't let it go.





































This is how the parade looked along the actual route. Time to find the next reason to bash Heat fans folks.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Floods said:


> stahp


Floods someday we are going to be best friends. just wait :yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> I like hanging out with people that speak english. Black white yellow purple just be able to speak my language. Everytime I go there I can't even ask for directions because people working at convinent stores and such can't even speak english


*cracks open a beer*


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jace said:


> A lot about Miami sucks. I can get irrationally defensive when outsiders point out it's flaws. Just really bugs me when they do it incorrectly.
> 
> Didn't want to have to go here, but I can't let it go.
> 
> ...



O that's pretty. Very pretty LeGoat has many admirers I like it


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Floods said:


> *cracks open a beer*


Floods your perfect


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm out for the day though. Works over see ya guys on the flip side


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> A lot about Miami sucks. I can get irrationally defensive when outsiders point out it's flaws. Just really bugs me when they do it incorrectly.
> 
> Didn't want to have to go here, but I can't let it go.
> 
> ...


Heat fan turnout during the 2002 playoffs was pathetic and embarrassing. Looked like a hawks regular season game. 

Of course no need to support a team with no shaq, wade or lebron. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They were in the lotto in 2002. Probably not 2001, either, as they were a 3-seed. Even if this were the case, it's a different discussion altogether. Need to be more specific in which way you're attacking the Heat fan. This was a "Look, they have this great team and don't show up for the parade" attack. Not a "Heat fans aren't devoted through thick and thin" one.

But if you need to dig back to a time over a decade ago to attack Heat fans now, have fun. You look ridiculous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who cares about how many fans showed up where?

Dwight needs to stop being a bitch.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Basel said:


> Who cares about how many fans showed up where?
> 
> Dwight needs to stop being a bitch.


Dwights not being a bitch he just is a bitch


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What's funny is that Howard was whining about wanting to be "THE MAN". Well guess what? Kobe aint returning until late in the NBA season. Even though he'll slowly have to work back into it. Now is your time to show every one that you're the man. And yet, he finds another scapegoat in D'Antoni. Like he found in Mike Brown. Like he found in SVG. 

He knows what's coming next year. Last year he could blame it on injuries. Say that Kobe is the main man. Blame the lack of touches. But this upcoming season? He'd be the main man. The thought of that, especially being in LA, is too much pressure for him. So he's bailing. 

There's an old saying. If you smell shit everywhere, check under your own shoe. Might be time to do that Dwight.

*Sidenote*
This all depends on these rumors being true which it appears that they are.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> They were in the lotto in 2002. Probably not 2001, either, as they were a 3-seed. Even if this were the case, it's a different discussion altogether. Need to be more specific in which way you're attacking the Heat fan. This was a "Look, they have this great team and don't show up for the parade" attack. Not a "Heat fans aren't devoted through thick and thin" one.
> 
> But if you need to dig back to a time over a decade ago to attack Heat fans now, have fun. You look ridiculous.


2001 then. The year they lost of to the Hornets. And it was the case, I remembered how shocked at the empty and quiet crowd I was.

You wanted a different reason to bash Heat fans and I gave you one.

Plus drizzay claims to be one.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Thomas Robinson and a couple #1s over the next few years, fine, whatever


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

This guy is a human flip-flop


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Yeah...unappreciative.


"Hey I have an idea! Lets take a picture at the outskirts of the parade so it looks like no one showed up"


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> 2001 then. The year they lost of to the Hornets. And it was the case, I remembered how shocked at the empty and quiet crowd I was.
> 
> You wanted a different reason to bash Heat fans and I gave you one.
> 
> Plus drizzay claims to be one.


Don't you have a certain broken Achilles to attend too?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

the ancillary arguments these threads meander into -_-


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> Don't you have a certain broken Achilles to attend too?


Don't you have a meeting in another country to attend to?


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...oward-will-decide-on-where-to-sign-by-july-10

*Report: Dwight Howard will decide where to sign by July 10
*

Meh.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwight Howard is all about the cocaine and bitches. Dude was the Rick James of the NBA. In Orlando Dwight Howard lived in mansion and pulled out his cock in front of women trying to seduce them to **** him. Usually porn star chicks. So Howard decided to leave Orlando and go to the Porn Industry Mecca California. 

Now I think Howard is finally starting to calm down, mature, and focus on his career even more seriously then he ever has. I'm not sold he will leave LA, but if he does he will turn what ever team he lands on into a contender. Don't sleep on Howard, he can be an MVP of this league.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

23isback said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...oward-will-decide-on-where-to-sign-by-july-10
> 
> *Report: Dwight Howard will decide where to sign by July 10
> *
> ...


This is the Lebron James free agency all over again. Only difference is that no one cares.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a Dwightcision special. Maybe it'd have to be NBATV, though.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Weren't there people on this site that once upon a time espoused the idea of Miami improving by trading Lebron to the Magic for Dwight Howard? Back early on in the first Miami season...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely heard that other places that year. Absurd, even then.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> Weren't there people on this site that once upon a time espoused the idea of Miami improving by trading Lebron to the Magic for Dwight Howard? Back early on in the first Miami season...


I heard another version that involved swapping Bosh for Howard but not the Lebron for Howard rumor.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

ChrisWoj said:


> Weren't there people on this site that once upon a time espoused the idea of Miami improving by trading Lebron to the Magic for Dwight Howard? Back early on in the first Miami season...


Really?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

A line up of 

Howard
Bosh
Lebron
Battier/Miller
Chalmers/Allen

Would be really fun to watch though and excellent floor spacing and defense


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> A line up of
> 
> Howard
> Bosh
> ...


Dude, It wasn't Wade that people discussed getting traded for Howard. It was LeBron. Especially during that time period. Wade was still playing at a high level, and Howard was playing near an MVP level. Not only that But Dwight Howard is younger than LeBron James, and even was part of team that knocked off a James led Cavs team that most predicted would win the championship or get to the Finals. Also consider the fact LeBron stunk in the Finals against the Mavericks. So of course there was discussion about blowing up the Heat. SO it's not nearly as absurd then, as it seems now.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

23AJ said:


> Dude, It wasn't Wade that people discussed getting traded for Howard. It was LeBron. Especially during that time period. Wade was still playing at a high level, and Howard was playing near an MVP level. Not only that But Dwight Howard is younger than LeBron James, and even was part of team that knocked off a James led Cavs team that most predicted would win the championship or get to the Finals. Also consider the fact LeBron stunk in the Finals against the Mavericks. So of course there was discussion about blowing up the Heat. SO it's not nearly as absurd then, as it seems now.


Actually it is absurd. One bad series doesn't mean you should trade away your undisputed best player.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Houston starting to make room only reason they would cut Delfino guess they think they got the best shot at signing Howard



> HOUSTON -- The Rockets have waived guard/forward Carlos Delfino and point guard Aaron Brooks.
> 
> Delfino averaged 10.6 points and 3.3 rebounds in 67 games last season. It was his first year with the Rockets after spending three seasons in Milwaukee.
> 
> Brooks played in just seven games for Houston last season when the Rockets signed him after he was released by Sacramento. It was his second stint with the team after playing for Houston from 2007-2011.


http://espn.go.com/nba/conversation...waive-carlos-delfino-seldom-used-aaron-brooks


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not sure they wouldn't be clearing deadwood like that anyway


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Man I can remember when Brooks was averaging 20 points per game for the Rockets in 09, it's odd to see how far off he's fallen.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I'm not sure they wouldn't be clearing deadwood like that anyway


Nah they would keep Delfino around he was good for them last year. Brooks is nothing so that really doesnt matter here


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

FSH said:


> Nah they would keep Delfino around he was good for them last year. Brooks is nothing so that really doesnt matter here


he's 30, they have other guys like him, it doesn't make enough space for a max anyway and they still need to activate options on at least Parsons

I think it's just June 30 housekeeping, lots of teams have been doing this stuff over the last couple of days


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's true that Fino played really well for Houston and he carried their offense of their second unit, but they are not going anywhere with him. Better off protecting the cap space. He can be replaced. He is expandable unfortunately.

I always liked Brooks though but with the way P-Bev played, he was also expandable. I hope that he stays in the NBA. I'd like to see him in OKC as PG insurance.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

now the Robinson move is more like a first domino


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> Dude, It wasn't Wade that people discussed getting traded for Howard. It was LeBron. Especially during that time period. Wade was still playing at a high level, and* Howard was playing near an MVP level. Not only that But Dwight Howard is younger than LeBron James*, and even was part of team that knocked off a James led Cavs team that most predicted would win the championship or get to the Finals. Also consider the fact LeBron stunk in the Finals against the Mavericks. So of course there was discussion about blowing up the Heat. SO it's not nearly as absurd then, as it seems now.


And Lebron is younger than Wade so that makes dwight younger than Wade ever more, and Lebron actually won the MVP's....

http://smokingsection.uproxx.com/TSS/2012/01/should-the-heat-trade-dwyane-wade-for-dwight-howard

http://www.ibtimes.com/nba-trade-rumors-dwight-howard-heat-dwyane-wade-d12-swap-213336


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> And Lebron is younger than Wade so that makes dwight younger than Wade ever more, and Lebron actually won the MVP's....
> 
> http://smokingsection.uproxx.com/TSS/2012/01/should-the-heat-trade-dwyane-wade-for-dwight-howard
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/nba-trade-rumors-dwight-howard-heat-dwyane-wade-d12-swap-213336


It only takes a quick second to do a google search for a million articles raising the question should the Heat trade LeBron James for Dwight Howard. Please you have to come stronger than those weak links you posted ..

Secondly, D Wade was drafted by the Miami Heat, and won a championship for the Miami Heat before James ditched Cleveland in the dust. And the talk about James being traded was after the Heat lost in the Finals to the Mavericks when LeBron played like poop. 

So again the trade talks in question or speculation about James for Howard was not as crazy then as it seems now. Also Howard was playing at a great level, his team had even defeated a James/Ohio team in the playoffs. Howard is a younger player then LeBron, and would of brought Heat something they lack, toughness, and size. Howard/LeBron was much more of equal value at that time then you might remember.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

23AJ said:


> So again the trade talks in question or speculation about James for Howard was not as crazy then as it seems now. Also Howard was playing at a great level, his team had even defeated a James/Ohio team in the playoffs. Howard is a younger player then LeBron, and would of brought Heat something they lack, toughness, and size. Howard/LeBron was much more of equal value at that time then you might remember.


The Magic beat the Cavaliers in the playoffs because the Magic matched up incredibly well against the Cavaliers at every position except for PG. Both Lebron and Howard played well in that series, bringing that up doesn't really prove your point especially when it happened two years prior to the one you're talking about.

Lebron was still clearly the best player in the NBA despite his poor finals performance. You don't under any circumstances ever trade away the best player in the entire NBA for one player, especially when the said best player is not even in his prime yet. You keep him and you continue to build around him. Even with Lebron's horrible finals performance, you have to remember that part of that was due to the defense scheme of Dallas, something they aren't given enough credit for. 

I don't care how equal in value they might have been (which they never were), even considering a trade like that is just stupid. Anyone who ever thought this trade would be pulled off at the time is an idiot. End of story.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Im sorry, but this guy isn't worth the time and effort that teams are displaying. He has commitment issues, and it's showing with his diva like antics, and in his personal choices. 6 baby mothers, and not committed to any of the women that carried his child. He's not worth the max, and their many C's ill rather have in the foxhole…

Noah 
Gasol
Lopez


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> Im sorry, but this guy isn't worth the time and effort that teams are displaying. He has commitment issues, and it's showing with his diva like antics, and in his personal choices. 6 baby mothers, and not committed to any of the women that carried his child. He's not worth the max, and their many C's ill rather have in the foxhole…
> 
> Noah
> Gasol
> Lopez


I'd argue Hibbert over those 3 personally.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

R-Star said:


> I'd argue Hibbert over those 3 personally.


LMAO, he's a fraud. He played well against a injured Chandler, and very weak Bosh in the post season. His regular season as a paid max player was a disappointment.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think someone who put Lopez ahead of Dwight should be judging


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hibbert's good. I'd probably take Marc Gasol over him, but not the other two.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys just made Eduardo Najera cry.

Also, MDA isn't the problem. Dwight doesn't have the offensive game to be a centerpiece.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I'd argue Hibbert over those 3 personally.


+1

The only one that would be a tie is Marc Gasol. It depends on the team. Hibbert is more of the typical big C. Gasol is more skilled all around.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> LMAO, he's a fraud. He played well against a injured Chandler, and very weak Bosh in the post season. His regular season as a paid max player was a disappointment.


Yea. Who cares about defense. Or the second half of last season.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

or, you know, stuff


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> I don't think someone who put Lopez ahead of Dwight should be judging


Robin Lopez is awesome.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> The Magic beat the Cavaliers in the playoffs because the Magic matched up incredibly well against the Cavaliers at every position except for PG. Both Lebron and Howard played well in that series, bringing that up doesn't really prove your point especially when it happened two years prior to the one you're talking about.
> 
> Lebron was still clearly the best player in the NBA despite his poor finals performance. You don't under any circumstances ever trade away the best player in the entire NBA for one player, especially when the said best player is not even in his prime yet. You keep him and you continue to build around him. Even with Lebron's horrible finals performance, you have to remember that part of that was due to the defense scheme of Dallas, something they aren't given enough credit for.
> 
> I don't care how equal in value they might have been (which they never were), even considering a trade like that is just stupid. Anyone who ever thought this trade would be pulled off at the time is an idiot. End of story.


Dwight Howard was exceptional in his own right in that Orlando/Cleveland series. Don't act as if the Magic just so happen to match up well with the Cavs. The Magic had been whooping the Cavs backsides in the regular season and the prior season. It was not a huge surprise to some of us that the Magic beat the Cavs in six that year. Only people stunned were the Bron Bron Homers. And as great as LeBron was in that series, LeBron played poorly in the elimination game, but Howard was great dropping 40 Points 14 Rebounds and 4 assists. 

Also I don't believe LeBron was the clear cut best player in the league the year the Heat lost in the Finals to the Mavericks, especially with the showing LeBron had looking scared and broken. Against the Mavericks no less. I believe Kevin Durant, Dwight Howard, and Kobe Bryant could all be argued as the number one player in the game at that point. 

IMO LeBron didn't clearly demonstrate he was the best in the league until the incredible playoff run he had to cap it off with a dominating championship performance when the Heat beat the Thunder. I will give James his due as he earned it. Not otherwise, especially when you're only highlighting his individual awards, which don't mean shit anyway, and are going to point to his statistics. 

None of that means jack if you lose, and choke during the most crucial points of your NBA career, which James did numerous times, James was horrible in his first Finals against the Spurs, James was horrible against the Mavs in the Finals, again in the elimination game against the Magic, LeBron also quit on his team in Cleveland against the Celtics in the playoffs, when apparently he found out Delonte West had sex with his mother, and LeBron faked an injury. One of the most horrible playoff series by a great player I've ever seen. However guys like you just want to point to when he did well. Doesn't work that way. Its only now I will personally concede James is the best player currently in the NBA and that happened after the championship season as I already mentioned when the Heat beat the Thunder. 

So again I reiterate it wasn't that absurd that people were talking about a potential trade of James for Howard around the water cooler in offices or on basketball blogs and etc


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If Hibbert is going to be officiated like he was in the Heat and Knicks series I'd take him over any big man in the past 30 years.


----------



## Whitephenom41 (Jul 2, 2013)

So Howard needs to choose between Rockets, Hawks, Warriors, Mavs & Lakers? Probably will just stay with the Lakers or bolt to Houston and play with The Beard.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> Dwight Howard was exceptional in his own right in that Orlando/Cleveland series. Don't act as if the Magic just so happen to match up well with the Cavs. The Magic had been whooping the Cavs backsides in the regular season and the prior season. It was not a huge surprise to some of us that the Magic beat the Cavs in six that year. Only people stunned were the Bron Bron Homers. And as great as LeBron was in that series, LeBron played poorly in the elimination game, but Howard was great dropping 40 Points 14 Rebounds and 4 assists.
> 
> Also I don't believe LeBron was the clear cut best player in the league the year the Heat lost in the Finals to the Mavericks, especially with the showing LeBron had looking scared and broken. Against the Mavericks no less. I believe Kevin Durant, Dwight Howard, and Kobe Bryant could all be argued as the number one player in the game at that point.
> 
> ...


Dude give it a rest, everything you said was an absolute lie.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

*Report: Dwight Howard asked Houston Rockets to add third max contract
*


> Howard asked Morey if he would be able to offer another player a max-contract deal in addition to the contracts of Harden and Howard if he were to sign.


Source: Sports Illustrated http://tracking.si.com/2013/07/01/rockets-dwight-howard-meeting/

This guy is ****ing childish. The Rockets have been kissing his feet for years, clearing $20 million in contracts to lure him, and the first thing he does is ask for more. :thumbdown: 

I just want this Dwightmare to be over. As a Laker fan, if he leaves, good riddance.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Dude give it a rest, everything you said was an absolute lie.


Look it up, everything I said was true, and is well documented. Still laughing when James pretended to have a serious elbow injury, but to only play great with no issues the following game. Man that fake elbow injury was some Paul Pierce level fake injury shit. It's why I'm not surprised LeBron James has become one of the most notorious floppers in the league. Dude was always good at acting.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

23AJ said:


> Man that fake elbow injury was some Paul Pierce level fake injury shit.


Pierce tore his meniscus, there was nothing fake or mysterious about it. He had surgery to correct it and lingering issues and everything. He just didn't do the Dwyane Wade "it's not big deal and I'm a warrior, but let me tell you every detail so you don't forget I'm hurt" routine.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't mind 23AJ, he's always been a Brooklyn Celtics fan.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

23isback said:


> *Report: Dwight Howard asked Houston Rockets to add third max contract
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. I hope he stays away from Harden and Morey. I don't want their career ruined by big baby diva.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Houston might still be able to do it, if they were able to pull a Asik-Smoove sign-and-trade. As for Dallas, I think that was their plan the whole time. Sign Dwight this year, have Marion and Dirk come off the books after the years, then add a max guy in the 2014 offseason, and Dirk take a Duncan-style pay cut.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> Houston might still be able to do it, if they were able to pull a Asik-Smoove sign-and-trade. As for Dallas, I think that was their plan the whole time. Sign Dwight this year, have Marion and Dirk come off the books after the years, then add a max guy in the 2014 offseason, and Dirk take a Duncan-style pay cut.


how would that be different than what the Lakers can offer? it's essentially the same deal: come play with old guys for a year, we'll blow it up next summer Kobe will take a 'Duncan-style pay cut' etc etc


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Howard doesn't hate Dirk yet


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

e-monk said:


> how would that be different than what the Lakers can offer? it's essentially the same deal: come play with old guys for a year, we'll blow it up next summer Kobe will take a 'Duncan-style pay cut' etc etc


Less pressure in Dallas. No D'Antoni. Dirk is much more likely to take a backseat than Kobe is.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hibachi! said:


> Less pressure in Dallas. No D'Antoni. Dirk is much more likely to take a backseat than Kobe is.


have you ever been to Dallas?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

23AJ said:


> Dwight Howard was exceptional in his own right in that Orlando/Cleveland series. Don't act as if the Magic just so happen to match up well with the Cavs. The Magic had been whooping the Cavs backsides in the regular season and the prior season. It was not a huge surprise to some of us that the Magic beat the Cavs in six that year. Only people stunned were the Bron Bron Homers. And as great as LeBron was in that series, LeBron played poorly in the elimination game, but Howard was great dropping 40 Points 14 Rebounds and 4 assists.


He was, but the Magic matching up well with the Cavaliers was why they won that series. We had ****ing Delonte West, a guy who's 6'3, guarding Hedo, a guy that's 6'10, on a regular basis in that series. There's a reason why the Magic whooped our asses all the time, and not to we didn't have many options regarding guarding Dwight Howard. Hell even Ben Wallace couldn't do much (even though he wasn't what he once was, he was still a good defender then).

And the Cavaliers where heavy favorites to win that series, hell they even had commercials hyping the Lebron vs Kobe match up because everyone thought that was what was going to happen. People underrated the Magic horribly beforehand, but there were definitely other people besides Cleveland fans who were shocked the Magic won.



23AJ said:


> Also I don't believe LeBron was the clear cut best player in the league the year the Heat lost in the Finals to the Mavericks, especially with the showing LeBron had looking scared and broken. Against the Mavericks no less. I believe Kevin Durant, Dwight Howard, and Kobe Bryant could all be argued as the number one player in the game at that point.


Lebron before that finals series played incredibly well and was the Miami Heat's best player by far, and he was arguably the deserving winner of the MVP that year but never got it. Just because he played poorly that series doesn't mean he wasn't the best player in the league, he's been the best player in the league since 2009, hell I'd argue since 2008. 



23AJ said:


> IMO LeBron didn't clearly demonstrate he was the best in the league until the incredible playoff run he had to cap it off with a dominating championship performance when the Heat beat the Thunder. I will give James his due as he earned it. Not otherwise, especially when you're only highlighting his individual awards, which don't mean shit anyway, and are going to point to his statistics.


You're giving no credit at all to the way other teams played against him and claiming his own poor performance was all on him. OKC didn't have many people that they could use to guard against him, which is why Lebron played a lot better than he did in the previous finals series against Dallas. Against OKC he was able to go inside at will, against Dallas he couldn't. Before he faced Dallas he was still having an incredible playoff run. 



23AJ said:


> None of that means jack if you lose, and choke during the most crucial points of your NBA career, which James did numerous times, James was horrible in his first Finals against the Spurs, James was horrible against the Mavs in the Finals, again in the elimination game against the Magic, LeBron also quit on his team in Cleveland against the Celtics in the playoffs, when apparently he found out Delonte West had sex with his mother, and LeBron faked an injury. One of the most horrible playoff series by a great player I've ever seen. However guys like you just want to point to when he did well. Doesn't work that way. Its only now I will personally concede James is the best player currently in the NBA and that happened after the championship season as I already mentioned when the Heat beat the Thunder.


People still think Delonte West was the reason Lebron left? Good lord how stupid can people be now a days? 

And Lebron being the only consistent offensive threat against a much better Spurs team never works out well. Pretty much everyone saw his poor performance coming, and it was not a choke job in any way. The Boston and Dallas series you can definitely argue though. Orlando you would be right about if he wasn't already so incredibly dominant in the previous games. Eventually the Magic found a way to stop him. There's only so much one person can do. 

And when did Lebron fake an injury?



23AJ said:


> So again I reiterate it wasn't that absurd that people were talking about a potential trade of James for Howard around the water cooler in offices or on basketball blogs and etc


It's still an absurb trade. Maybe in a world where logic doesn't matter, the possibility of trading away a two time MVP who's not even in his prime yet might not be stupid. But in the real world that's the most idiotic thing you could possibly do.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

e-monk said:


> have you ever been to Dallas?


Yes. You could fry an egg on the pavement. Brutal.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hibachi! said:


> Yes. You could fry an egg on the pavement. Brutal.


but at least its a cultural mecca


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

kbdullah said:


> Houston might still be able to do it, if they were able to pull a Asik-Smoove sign-and-trade. As for Dallas, I think that was their plan the whole time. Sign Dwight this year, have Marion and Dirk come off the books after the years, then add a max guy in the 2014 offseason, and Dirk take a Duncan-style pay cut.


Give J-Smoove a max contract!?

Please no.

Stay the **** away from Houston Dwight!!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> UPDATE: Tuesday, July 2, at 12:25 p.m. ET by Adam Fromal
> 
> Well here's a drastic change.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

TW $$$$


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

FSH said:


> UPDATE: Tuesday, July 2, at 12:25 p.m. ET by Adam Fromal
> 
> Well here's a drastic change.
> 
> ...





Jamel Irief said:


> What would they do with Asik?
> 
> BTW I will go on the record EARLY to say that this is a ploy to scare the Lakers into working a sign and trade.


FYI


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

FYI what? 



> "you keep on using that word. I don't think it means what you think it means"- I. Montoya


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

23AJ said:


> Look it up, everything I said was true, and is well documented. Still laughing when James pretended to have a serious elbow injury, but to only play great with no issues the following game. Man that fake elbow injury was some Paul Pierce level fake injury shit.* It's why I'm not surprised LeBron James has become one of the most notorious floppers in the league. Dude was always good at acting.*


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

Do they even have any movable pieces for cap after they sign Dwight?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

ZhugeLiang said:


> Do they even have any movable pieces for cap after they sign Dwight?


Define "they".


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it is a pronoun referring to people or things previously mentioned


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> it is a pronoun referring to people or things previously mentioned


You're as useful as you always are.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> it is a pronoun referring to people or things previously mentioned


In this instance, they was never previously defined. I give you two thumbs down for this post.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> In this instance, they was never previously defined. I give you two thumbs down for this post.


'mentioned' and 'defined' are words with two different meanings -(I'm sure the dude's specific 'they' were mentioned somewhere back in the thread)- you go ahead and keep your two thumbs right where they are


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> FYI what?


What I say ends up being correct most of the time. So way back when this thread started and I said this was a ploy for the Lakers to sign and trade Howard if he wanted to leave it was likely that he would stay in LA because he loves money. I was just reminding folks of what I said earlier, for your (their) information.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> 'mentioned' and 'defined' are words with two different meanings -(*I'm sure the dude's specific 'they' were mentioned somewhere back in the thread*)- you go ahead and keep your two thumbs right where they are


It was the posters' first post in this thread. So..........no, "they" weren't.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> 'mentioned' and 'defined' are words with two different meanings -(I'm sure the dude's specific 'they' were mentioned somewhere back in the thread)- you go ahead and keep your two thumbs right where they are


I wish I had more thumbs do I could give you four thumbs down.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> It was the posters' first post in this thread. So..........no, "they" weren't.


he didn't have to post in order to be referring to something already mentioned in the thread by someone else - are you new to the internet or just language use in general?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

FSH said:


> lol


I wonder how many times Howard changed his mind when he was deciding what college to att...oh wait.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I wonder how many times Howard changed his mind when he was deciding what college to att...oh wait.


Thing is Dwight was always considered as a high-character guy and a true franchise player. These past 2 years have been crazy though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*netw3rk*  1m Number one thing I tell people who are going in to pitch Dwight: if you see the whoopi cushion, just sit on it anyway and act surprised.


Dwight's loving this summer.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> he didn't have to have posted previously in order to be referring to something already mentioned in the thread by someone else - are you new to the internet or just language use in general?


Well, there are multiple teams being mentioned in this thread... so yes, yes he did. I assume he's referring to the Lakers but he could be talking about the Rockets, Warriors, Mavericks or Hawks....

Just accept that your attempt at being a smartass failed. I'm not saying that all attempts to razz other people fail but this time it did. You get 6 thumbs down.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

23isback said:


> Thing is Dwight was always considered as a high-character guy and a true franchise player. These past 2 years have been crazy though.


Yea, hell I actually liked what he did regarding his faith and the countless donations he would make through out his career. This version of Dwight...sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling Dwight stays in LA. I could be very wrong, obviously, but I think the extra $30 million and the non-basketball opportunities will convince him to stay.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hoping Dwight stays. The vitriol from LAL fans getting retweeted on my Twitter timeline would be that much funnier in retrospect, combined obviously with Dwight attempting to re-embrace a fanbase he allegedly put down. Also the MDA-Kobe-Dwight dynamic is a fun drama to be played out. Only reason I see for him to stay is money and the ancillary benefits of playing in LA. Gonna be a tough road, basketball-wise.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> *he didn't have to have posted previously in order to be referring to something already mentioned in the thread by someone else* - are you new to the internet or just language use in general?


There's five different teams being discussed in this thread. The Rockets trying to swing a sign and trade and the Lakers bringing him back were both discussed on the previous page. The poster asked if "they" had the ability to make more moves after signing Dwight. I asked who "they" were, and then you started this nonsense. Just admit you thought you had a good opportunity to give me a hard time because you didn't read the thread and we can all move on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan 25s
> 
> Anschutz Entertainment Group also has an exec at Lakers' meeting with Dwight Howard. AEG, as Ron Burgundy would say, is kind of a big deal.


...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwight: _I DONT CARE ABOUT AEG YOU SAID SUPERMAN WOULD BE HERE_

"He's running a little late, Dwight. He...he...was stopping a plane from crashing." - Mitch


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> ...


Why is that kind of a big deal? I know the company is a big deal. I'm just not sure why them going is a big deal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeting with the Lakers is over...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Reported quotes from the meeting with the Lakers front office:

"WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME HOW GOOD THE CHEESE WAS?!"
-Dwight Howard


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> There's five different teams being discussed in this thread. The Rockets trying to swing a sign and trade and the Lakers bringing him back were both discussed on the previous page. The poster asked if "they" had the ability to make more moves after signing Dwight. I asked who "they" were, and then you started this nonsense. Just admit you thought you had a good opportunity to give me a hard time because you didn't read the thread and we can all move on.



get a sense of humor - you asked for a definition of the word 'they' and I gave you one - a rim shot would have sufficed if you weren't particularly amused

but mr moderator, rather than just acknowledging a lame joke as such it was in fact you that drove this - you should do better given your station and supposed role


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hope dwight stays in L.A. just so I can watch some more mediocre basketball from them and watch Dwight fail with that ageing injury prone squad.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"I hope...so I can watch more mediocre basketball..."

OK.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> "I hope...so I can watch more mediocre basketball..."
> 
> OK.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, don't feel ashamed for enjoying mediocre basketball. The good stuff can be overwhelming. Just like not every pothead can smoke the elite herbs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> I hope dwight stays in L.A. just so I can watch some more mediocre basketball from them and watch Dwight fail with that ageing injury prone squad.


Impressive that you have time to hold business meetings in Tailand, butt **** Canadian moose and still force yourself to watch mediocre basketball. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Impressive that you have time to hold business meetings in Tailand, butt **** Canadian moose and still force yourself to watch mediocre basketball.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you saying Canadian moose are gay?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> Impressive that you have time to hold business meetings in *Tailand,* butt **** Canadian moose and still force yourself to watch mediocre basketball.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thailand. That's how it's spelt.

Pay attention in school kids.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't ever post my flag again. 

You're an embarrassment to my country.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> Don't ever post my flag again.
> 
> You're an embarrassment to my country.


You're not Canadian


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not your kind of Canadian, no.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

R-Star said:


> Not your kind of Canadian, no.


I know you're one of these two guys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Neither of those dudes look like Peyton Manning.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stop farting on each other Terrence and Phillip.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stay on topic. Thanks.


----------

